# how to paint resin bodies



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

starting to get into painting resin bodies, and painting plastic bodies, what cleaner do you put on the body before you primer or paint it to get rid of all the grease and finger prints so there will be no fish eyes in the paint, i guess the solvent to prep the body before paint. any info would be great, thanks brett


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

most resins will clean up nicely with liquid dish detergent and a stiff toothbrush. after cleaning a light once over with a Scotch Brite type pad should allow enough roughness for the paint to adhere with out making serious scratches. some resins take a long time to leach out the release "oils" that are in them and I have heard a short bath in Bleche White can help to remove that. others will hopefully have some info as there is always more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I might add one ingredient to Al's recipe and that is rinse with rubbing alcohol after the scotchbrite scrub. I also use Laquer to paint with white primer for a light color or grey if you want a darker shade.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

